# Line locks



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone put a line lock on their m6 yet for the dragstrip? If so, where can you get 1 installed at? Just being curious


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Has anyone put a line lock on their m6 yet for the dragstrip? If so, where can you get 1 installed at? Just being curious


SLP offers it, they have one for the 05 just not on the site yet. :cheers


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kewl, thanks man. Any word yet on the exhaust? I'm looking at the long headers, x-pipe, loudmouth exhaust, rear sway bar, front tower bar, k&n cai or era, or ling, diablo tuner, let's see what else do i need? Oh yea, short throw shifter, skid plate. Also, do i need to get the bigger map sensor since i'm changing the cai, or will the stock 1 work? Now i just need to rob a bank to pay for all of this hehe!!!!


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Kewl, thanks man. Any word yet on the exhaust? I'm looking at the long headers, x-pipe, loudmouth exhaust, rear sway bar, front tower bar, k&n cai or era, or ling, diablo tuner, let's see what else do i need? Oh yea, short throw shifter, skid plate. Also, do i need to get the bigger map sensor since i'm changing the cai, or will the stock 1 work? Now i just need to rob a bank to pay for all of this hehe!!!!


Oh i forgot, 1 set of 275 nitto's on the rear


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Kewl, thanks man. Any word yet on the exhaust? I'm looking at the long headers, x-pipe, loudmouth exhaust, rear sway bar, front tower bar, k&n cai or era, or ling, diablo tuner, let's see what else do i need? Oh yea, short throw shifter, skid plate. Also, do i need to get the bigger map sensor since i'm changing the cai, or will the stock 1 work? Now i just need to rob a bank to pay for all of this hehe!!!!


We are all still waiting on the exhaust, everything else I can hook you up on!! Email me and we can go over! :cheers


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

hey, do u have a 1-800# i can reach u at to talk about all this stuff?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

E-mail me your phone# and I will call you. We are in the process of getting a new phone service and it is out for the next couple of days. :willy: 
[email protected]


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

k call me an idiot all you want but i'm guessing line locks = locking differentials? (kinda posi-traction thingy) :confused


----------

